# Hvae Hobbico 925 Peak Detection charger, need info?



## MatchBTedII (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi ALL!
I forgot that I have this HobbiCo AC/DC Peak Detection Charger 925 (HCAP0198). The only R/C thing I have left. I don't have instructions anymore. I just want to see if it works. I have a multimeter, it puts out 18 DC Volts. But the light doesn't come on. I went to the HobbiCo site, its the only manual they don't have online!!! I just want to see if it works right?
Many thanks,, Ted


----------

